# Daughter wanted a bright colored rod.



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My 6 year old wanted a rod built with every color in the rainbow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

She got what she wanted...hope it'll land her a biggun!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

You've got to admit...it'll be hard to steal this one and pass it off as being common.


----------

